# Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden



## Bergsieger (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo!Meine Freundin und ich wollen zum Bungalowpark nach Vlietlanden.Das Problem ist nur das da Bungalows nur für 4 pers ausgelegt sind und die relativ teuere sind.Gibt es da einen Campingplatz oder eine andere möglichkeit? danke


----------



## krauthi (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

gibt es leider nicht 
versuche doch lieber noch ein anderes pärchen dazu zubekommen   und  dan die kosten teilen 


wir sind  vom 8-11 febr. im park mit 12 personen   und einem ehrengast (Jan Eggers)
der dan bei  mir mit im boot sitzen wird (ich hoffe er bleibt bei seiner zusage )


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Dort direkt in Vlietlanden gibt es keinen Campingplatz, aber in unmittelbarer nähe. Schau mal hier:

http://www.camping.info/?gclid=CJaA-7bcipECFSX5XgodpXdHRw

Der nächstgelegene Ort ist Medemblik. Schönes Städtchen...:m Im De Vlietlanden Bungalowpark war ich schon, da würden mich keine 10 Pferde mehr hinkriegen...#d


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Es gibt da noch ganz in der Nähe eine Ferienwohnungssiedlung,Het Grootslag.Da habe ich
vor ein paar Jahren mal den Spätsommer verbracht.Ich habe dort ein Haus samt Motorboot gemietet.Das Boot lag zwar nicht am Haus,aber der Hafen Andijks ist nur ca.2km entfernt.
Bei dem Boot handelt es sich aber um ein Sportboot(Fletcher 5,80m/90PS Mercury),das
ist nur bedingt angeltauglich,da nur für die tieferen Polder und Gräben geeignet.
Damals hab ich um Vlietlanden herum die Kanäle auch beharkt und dabei eher 
bescheiden gefangen.Ich glaube das mit Jan Eggers schon hunderte Angler dort
gewirkt haben,und die Fische schon die Bestellnummer der Wobbler kennen.
Gut gefangen habe ich im Hafen von Medemblik und direkt im Ijselmeer,und vor
allem an den 4 großen Windkraftanlagen gute Barsche.Dort ist das Wasser auch
etwas tiefer(ca.4m).
Genauere Informationen gerne über PN.

Taxidermist


----------



## Martin001 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Warum geht ihr nicht in ein günstiges Hotel?

MFG


----------



## krauthi (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> :m Im De Vlietlanden Bungalowpark war ich schon, da würden mich keine 10 Pferde mehr hinkriegen...#d


 
wir fahren jetzt zum dritten mal   dort hin  und waren bisher immer bestens zu frieden !
was  ? ist bei dir den so negativ gewesen   das du  dort nicht mehr hin möchtest ?????



gruß Krauthi



die idee  mit einem günstigen hotel   hört sich auch gut an   ist nur die frage    ob  zb  eine woche hotel nicht doch teurer wird  als ein bungalow mieten ?????


----------



## Martin001 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Das glaube ich nicht denn für de Vlietlanden zahle ich zur Zeit ca.300€ dazu kommen dann noch Kosten für Reinigung etc,macht dann also ca.350€ ohne Verpfflegung.

In einem Hotel der mittleren Preisklasse zahle ich ca.30-50€ also etwas günstiger bzw gleich teuer aber mit Frühstück.
Es gibt sogar noch günstigere Hotels da muß ich allerdings dann auf dem Flur zur Toilette gehen |uhoh:

Was ich allerdings an de Vlietlanden klasse finde, ist halt das ich das Wasser direkt vor der Tür habe!


----------



## carphunter85 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Also ich steige immer im Hotel de halve maan ab. Ist in Bovenkarspel, also ca. 15min von Vlietlanden weg. Ist recht einfach eingerichtet dort, aber ich will ja auch in erster Linie angeln, da ist das Zimmer eher zweitrangig...

Internetseite ist: www.hoteldehalvemaan.nl

Auch nachgucken kannst du mal unter: www.vvvenkhuizen.nl oder www.vvvmedemblik.nl dort findest du auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten unterteilt in Kategorien (Hotel, Camping usw.)


----------



## Dart (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



Martin001 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht denn für de Vlietlanden zahle ich zur Zeit ca.300€ dazu kommen dann noch Kosten für Reinigung etc,macht dann also ca.350€ ohne Verpfflegung.


Hi Martin
300,- Euro ist aber auch der allergünstigste Kurs für eine Woche, den bieten die nur sehr wenige Wochen im Jahr an.
Hotel=Günstig
Bungalow=Kompfortabel und gemütlich.
Muss man halt abschätzen, welche Prioritäten die Unterkunft haben soll.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## carphunter85 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



> Was ich allerdings an de Vlietlanden klasse finde, ist halt das ich das Wasser direkt vor der Tür habe!


 
Hat man das in der Ecke nicht fast überall? Also in dem Hotel, wo ich immer penne, muss ich nur die Straße überqueren, um an den ersten Polder zu kommen... 
Ich seh den einzigen Vorteil im Vlietlanden eigendlich nur in dem Boot. Wobei das aus meiner Sicht so ne Sache ist, da die Ecke doch recht stark beangelt ist... 
Ich selbst verzichte da eher auf das Boot, und fische zu Fuß. Da kann man doch auch Polder befischen, wo man mit dem Boot entweder gar nicht hinkommt, oder recht lange fahren muss. 
Muss dazu aber auch gestehen, dass es Polder gibt, die man zu Fuß nicht befischen kann.
Letztes mal haben wir einen Tag mit und einen ohne Boot gemacht.
Ist für mich irgendwie die Optimal-Lösung. Von den Fängen hat das aber kaum einen Unterschied gemacht, jeden Tag etwa gleich viele...


----------



## Martin001 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Hat man das in der Ecke nicht fast überall? Also in dem Hotel, wo ich immer penne, muss ich nur die Straße überqueren, um an den ersten Polder zu kommen.


 
Ja klar hat man das aber ich meine das man den Polder wirklich vor der Türe hat und nicht erst über die Straße laufen muß.
Besonders wenn ein paar wärmere Tage dabei sind geht doch nichts über einen gemütlichen Abend am Wasser

@Reiner,mit den Prioritäten gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!!!


----------



## Bergsieger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Also ich würde wenn da mit meinem 3,60 schlauchboot und Elektromotor hinfahren.Dann würde mir ein Hotel evtl auch reichen.War noch nie da.Macht es sinn mit dem eigenen Boot dorthin zu fahren ?Hat noch jemand einige Hotalangebote ? Was kostet das besagte Hotel ?


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



krauthi schrieb:


> wir fahren jetzt zum dritten mal dort hin und waren bisher immer bestens zu frieden !
> was ? ist bei dir den so negativ gewesen das du dort nicht mehr hin möchtest ?????


 
Warum ich da nicht mehr hin möchte? Ich werd´s mal erklären...

Als Erstes: Die gesamte Anlage ist Top gepflegt, die Häuser sauber, gemütlich und gut ausgestattet. Der Service picobello, das ist das positive.
Aber...:
Auf den "Kanälen" zwischen den Häusern herrscht ein Bootsverkehr wie in der Hamburger City um 17.00 Uhr! Alle 2 - 5 Minuten kommt ein Boot mit Schleppanglern angeeiert, da fehlen nur noch die Ampeln und Vorfahrtschilder. Nachmittags mal ruhig auf´m Steg sitzen und auf die Pose gucken ist nicht, da man alle Augenblicke sein Geschirr einholen muss, der Boote wegen. Mit "Ruhe" als solches ist auch nicht, aus oben genannten Gründen. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, kennen die Raubfische die SPRO, Ultimate bzw Roozemeijer Kataloge in- und auswendig, mit Artikelnummern. Und ich vermute mal, dass jeder Hecht oder Zander dort mindestens einmal die Woche am Haken hängt. Außerdem stehen die Häuser teilweise extrem dicht zusammen, da kann dein Nachbar die Pickel in deinem Gesicht und die Erbsen auf deinem Teller zählen. Wir hatten das "Glück", dass unser Nachbar jeden Morgen bei offenem Fenster seine Holde gev***** hat und wir über jeden Stellungswechsel informiert waren. Deren Schlafzimmerfenster war nämlich nur etwa 2 (!) Meter von unserem entfernt.
Der Bungalowpark ist sicher gut geeignet als "Stützpunkt" für Angelausflüge in die Umgebung, aber Angeln innerhalb der Anlage - vergiss es! Ich war damals auf Einladung der Firma Ultimate Hengelsport dort, der ganze Kram somit umsonst. Inklusive Saufen, Mampfen und Rauchgemüse. War eine lustige Veranstaltung. Fische haben wir aber erst gefangen, als wir uns von den Anderen abgesetzt und den Guide zur Hölle gejagt haben. In einem weiter entfernten, schiffbaren Kanal fingen wir Hechte bis um die 30 Pfund. For nothing würde ich das ganze Spektakel vielleicht noch mal mitmachen, aber Geld dafür ausgeben - niemals!
Aber wie alles im Leben ist auch DAS halt Geschmackssache...|rolleyes

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Bergsieger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Kennt jemand den Ort bzw campingplatz " Heiloo ".Der soll da irgendwo in der nähe sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

@Brassenwürger,Den schiffbaren Kanal,den du sicher meintest, ist die Westfriesische Vaart,und da geht was,kann ich nur bestätigen.Das liegt meiner Ansicht nach daran,das die Jan Eggers Jünger dazu durch eine Schleuse müssen,und das entweder nicht können 
oder wollen.So beschränkt sich deren Fischerei hauptsächlich auf die Kleine und Grote Vliet,Boxweide samt den dahinter liegenden Gewässern in Richtung Enkhuizen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger,Den schiffbaren Kanal,den du sicher meintest, ist die Westfriesische Vaart,
> Taxidermist


 
Du hast es erfasst! Ich habe noch nie soviele kapitale Hechte auf einem Haufen gesehen, wie unter dieser Autobahnbrücke...

Dort fingen wir in ca. drei Stunden 5 Hechte von (geschätzten) 15, 17, 22, 28 und 35 (!) Pfund...#6

War aber auch der einzige markante Platz auf zig Kilometern schnurgerader Strecke, wenn irgendwo Räuber sind, dann da...:q


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

@Brassenwürger,Jetzt wo das hier steht könnte das auch mit der Stelle ein Ende haben.
Aber glücklicherweise halten sich auch die Deutschen Angler an das dort übliche C&R.

Taxidermist


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger,Jetzt wo das hier steht könnte das auch mit der Stelle ein Ende haben.
> Aber glücklicherweise halten sich auch die Deutschen Angler an das dort übliche C&R.
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Das werden sie auch müssen! Außerdem, weißt du eigentlich, wie oft dieser endlos lange Kanal von einer Autobahn gekreuzt wird... Da gibt´s ja soo viele Brücken....


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Also wir fahren seit einigen Jahren dort hin, manchmal auch 2 x im Jahr. Mittlerweile haben wir auch unser eigenes Bötchen und da ist es schon angenehm, das Boot direkt vor der Terasse vertäuen zu können. 

Klar, im Park herrscht immer reger Verkehr, ich lach mich darüber immer schlapp, obwohl, wenn wir aus dem Park rausfahren um Hechte zu ärgern, sind die Angeln auch im Wasser und was soll ich sagen, dieses Jahr hat meine Frau den ersten Parkhecht gefangen :vik:

Zu den Häusern, wer einmal dort war, der hat doch einen Lageplan vom Park. Bei der nächsten Buchung kann man dann doch auch Häuser raussuchen, die nicht an den "Hauptstraßen" liegen. Das klappt bei uns hervorragend.

Unser Vorteil ist natürlich, wir sind an keine Ferien gebunden und können dort hin fahren, wenn es relativ preiswert ist.

Wichtig ist, auch mit dem Boot muss man Strecke machen und das heißt, 20 Kilometer pro Tag sind nichts.

Wen es interessiert, der komplette Bericht über unseren 2007er Urlaub ist übrigens hier: http://www.ulliswelt.com/dateien/html/angeln/urlaub2007.html
zu finden. 

Es gibt auch einen Campingplatz direkt hinter dem Deich, Oosterdijk, des Ijsselmeeres, kurz vor Medemblick, Name fällt mir leider nicht ein.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Es gibt sogar drei Campingplätze kurz vor Medemblik,und sie liegen alle direkt am Ijselmeer,
am Onderdijk.

Taxidermist


----------



## gimli (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



			
				Brassenwürger schrieb:
			
		

> Als Erstes: Die gesamte Anlage ist Top gepflegt, die Häuser sauber, gemütlich und gut ausgestattet. Der Service picobello, das ist das positive.
> Aber...:
> Auf den "Kanälen" zwischen den Häusern herrscht ein Bootsverkehr wie in der Hamburger City um 17.00 Uhr! Alle 2 - 5 Minuten kommt ein Boot mit Schleppanglern angeeiert, da fehlen nur noch die Ampeln und Vorfahrtschilder. Nachmittags mal ruhig auf´m Steg sitzen und auf die Pose gucken ist nicht, da man alle Augenblicke sein Geschirr einholen muss, der Boote wegen. Mit "Ruhe" als solches ist auch nicht, aus oben genannten Gründen. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, kennen die Raubfisch(e) die SPRO, Ultimate bzw Roozemeijer Kataloge in- und auswendig, mit Artikelnummern. Und ich vermute mal, dass jeder Hecht oder Zander dort mindestens einmal die Woche am Haken hängt. Außerdem stehen die Häuser teilweise extrem dicht zusammen, da kann dein Nachbar die Pickel in deinem Gesicht und die Erbsen auf deinem Teller zählen. Wir hatten das "Glück", dass unser Nachbar jeden Morgen bei offenem Fenster seine Holde gev***** hat und wir über jeden Stellungswechsel informiert waren. Deren Schlafzimmerfenster war nämlich nur etwa 2 (!) Meter von unserem entfernt.


Eine tolle Beschreibung. :q #6

Man muss es eben so nehmen wie es ist. Manche fahren darauf voll ab und fühlen sich dort aus Bequemlichkeit einfach pudelwohl, manch andere, da zähle ich zu, eben nicht.


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Aber gurndsätzlich fängt man da in den Poldern im norden doch überall ganz gut oder ? Bin ich denn mit nem schlauchboot und elektromotor gut gewappnet ?


----------



## krauthi (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

grundsätzlich ja  hechte lauern überall dort oben 

zu deinem schlauchboot !
lass es lieber    es sei den du möchtest nur im park hin und her fahren   aber wenns raus auf  die polder geht   da   lieber nicht 
miete  dir lieber  ein vernüftiges boot mit  benzinmmotor


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



Bergsieger schrieb:


> Aber gurndsätzlich fängt man da in den Poldern im norden doch überall ganz gut oder ? Bin ich denn mit nem schlauchboot und elektromotor gut gewappnet ?


 

Ganz klares Nein |bigeyes#d


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



Bergsieger schrieb:


> Aber gurndsätzlich fängt man da in den Poldern im norden doch überall ganz gut oder ? Bin ich denn mit nem schlauchboot und elektromotor gut gewappnet ?


 
Das lass mal lieber, da du teilweise doch ziemliche Strecken fahren musst. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kann man im Park auch Boote mit kleinem Benziner mieten...#c


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Das ist schon nen schlauchboot mit holzboden.Habe auch ne gute Batterie .Die hält schon ihre 8 Stunden bei durchgehender fahrt


----------



## gimli (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Für Wasserwanderungen auf/in den Poldern ist deine Kombination denkbar ungeeignet. Da gebe ich meinen Vorrednern Recht. Wenn du nur im Park damit rumschippern willst – OK. 

Und komme nicht auf dumme Gedanken mit deiner "E-Wurst" auch auf dem IJsselmeer oder auf anderen größeren Seen rumzuschippern. Das ist absoluter Leichtsinn! Keiner hier möchte wieder so etwas wie 





> Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen


 lesen wollen. Also lass es.


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

ok danke dann weiß ich ja bescheid.


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

oder ich werde da zu fuss gucken was sich machen lässt


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*



Bergsieger schrieb:


> oder ich werde da zu fuss gucken was sich machen lässt


 
Gute Idee! Die Polder dort sind allesamt recht gut zugänglich und an den Kanälen führen meistens befahrbare Straßen oder zumindestens landwirtschaftliche Fahrwege entlang. Wir haben auch mit dem Auto alles abgeklappert und die interessanten Stellen gezielt befischt. Wenn du nicht unbedingt auf Vertikalangeln aus bist, ist die Fußgängermethode eine "sportliche" Alternative...
Tipp: Schau dich in der Gegend um Medemblik mal per Google Earth um, seeehr interessant...|rolleyes


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

In den Poldern stößt Du immer wieder auf unter Wasser liegende Hindernisse, das kann so ein Gummiteil schon leicht beschädigen, OK, die Polder sind nicht tief aber, es sollen schon Leute in Pfützen ertrunken sein. Über das Groote Vliet möchte ich bei etwas mehr Wind nicht in einem Schlauchboot fahren müssen.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vlietlanden in den Niederlanden*

Die gefährlichen Stellen beim Schleppen sind die Brücken,den dort wird gern alles mögliche abgeworfen,Plastiksäcke mit Müll,Fahrräder,Enkaufswagen,das alles hab ich
an solchen Stellen schon gefangen.Die meisten kapitalen Hänger gibt es in Stadtgebieten.
Ach Autoreifen hab ich noch vergessen.Das mit dem Müll,ist halt auch in Holland nicht
anders als bei uns!
In der Groote Vliet hab ich damals ne Radkappe gedrillt!
Im Sommer sind auch einige Gräben vollständig mit Wasserlinsen bedeckt,besonders dort
wo es Gewächshäuser gibt.Unter den Linsen ist das Wasser Tot und der Grund stinkt.


Taxidermist


----------

